# If Games Workshop came out with a new army what would you want it to be?



## majorbragdon (Feb 13, 2008)

I would like to see what you would like them to make for a new army if they did make a new one.


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

I think a race that has a lot of special weapondry and chariot like tanks. I'm thinking a crystal being race that destroys planets after captureing all life to use to power a giant crystal that keeps thier race alive or something like that.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

chocolate ghost army! They could all have the infiltrate special rule, an invulnerable save, and guns that shoot 9000 degree hot fudge


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Either Jawas or Tribles. 40K needs a more humorous race, as the Orks are getting more and more severe as time passes.



How about a technologically backward race, similar to what you'd find in an Ork army, but not because they are so haphazard, but rather because they don't believe that Technology is the answer to any worthwhile question. The army would be blessed with two very obvious qualities...
1. The army would have a very heavy combat theme. None of the models would be anything like a Marine, but rather, think along the lines of hulking intelligent brutes. They would only have Str4, and an armor of 4+, but every model in the core units would be To5. None of these combat brutes would have ranged weapons, though they would have something similar to Fleet.
2. Technology is something this race would revere as the lesson of lost causes. The race would be very religious, and in some cases quite hokey. Shamans (Psykers) would feature as indy characters and squad upgrades. The only 'shooting' in the army would be done through Psychic powers, though the usual system of casting/hooding would have to be altered to make this at all worthwhile. Great beasts would represent the army's 'vehicle' equivalent, and I do imagine that chariots could make an appearance for Fast units.

I'm done being serious now...

Tribles for the WIN!!!


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

a race of CC space pirate humans which can steal and use weapons after winning close combat.


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

A race of CC monsters of people who come from where Nids come from, and were the first race to actually piss the nids off altogether...... And immune to rending  Stealer kiss my backside now!


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

MY race!!
seriously i wrote a codex from scratch yall should check it out...search for forum for 'custom codex'


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I would love to see an army of ewoks that would rule they are like three points each and for £20 you get 50 guys. They could have stuff similiar to goblin doomdivers and and and.... *faints with excitement*


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

They won't. But I might suggest Chocolate Ghosts at the next meeting.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It might sound painfully obvious, but I'm surprised they've never bothered with the Hrud...


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

i would like to see a new alien race maybe OR GW could just bring back old favs and bring back The Lost and the Damned


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

Hespithe said:


> Either Jawas or Tribles. 40K needs a more humorous race, as the Orks are getting more and more severe as time passes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm guessing they'll have.

A) A lot of trouble with space travel

and

B) Fending off an orbital bombardment


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

It is definitely a work in progress... but what do you expect for the 90 seconds it took to think/type it...

What if this race was little more than an indentured Mercenary regiment. Think of it as a cross between Dogs of War/Beasts of Chaos/Ogryn. The Tech is there but it is not trusted, so they rely on their benefactors/employers to take care of that aspect. This would also give a great intro for a newer space faring race that has this hold on the initial race.


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

Meh, it's already been done with the Tau, and they're sounding just a bit like tougher Kroot.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Triumph Of Man said:


> Well, I'm guessing they'll have.
> 
> A) A lot of trouble with space travel
> 
> ...


They could be like the Ori from Stargate. They have immense phyc power (second only to the eldar, or even better). They could follow a special phyc rule like each phycher and his squad can role a "favor of the gods" that would allow them to have FNP or an increase in WS and T. If they followed an Ori type army, they would have space ships (maybe even skimmers) and they would have to also pass a "favor of the gods" to move, shoot, either or. These ships would be seen as "gifts from the gods" and not truely technological development, or maybe just seen as tools used in their religious "crusades". 

I like the Idea of a mostly tech-free army, it would be a little different than anything else (although nids have been around, they are bugs and thus different) I REALLY like the idea of using beasts as transport (instead of armout value, you could argue giving them a ridiculously high toughness and a good armour save)


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Would you go for a Wraithlord that could transport? I would.

And not the Tau. nope nope nope

These guys are not Kroot.. they are too tough and too reliant on their own brute force to be Kroot. Those birdbrains are practically worthless. Now... If you wanted to compare these guys to intelligent Krootox, then that might be suitable. I may have to dig a bit deeper into this and see where it leads....


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I think the nids seriously need a transport, think of how sick that would be, or at least what the doors would look like.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Maybe it's just a desperate fantasy, but I would LOVE to see Codex: Ordos Inquisition

One codex that not just updates the WH and the DH but also includes the Deathwatch and Ordo Xenos. There's enough similar material that they could easily bundle them all together and just say "These units are only for this branch" etc


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

Like someone before me said, an army with chariot like tanks and possibly leaning more towards CC.


----------



## dred73 (Jan 24, 2008)

Am I the only one thinking of bringing back squats and if not them then I would want some sort of lizard man army for 40k.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Am I the only person that doesn't want to see Squats or Lizardmen is 40K? If GW were going to bring out a new army I'd like it to be something completely original. 

I know Squats were around back in the day and they seem to have a bit of a following still, but Lizardmen? I mean it's not like your gonna see variations of Tau or Tyranids in Fantasy.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

The one codex for the inquisition is a good idea, you could just make it like double the size of a normal codex. Each one has one troops choice (grey knights, sisters of battle and deathwatch) they could have special abilities which makes them good against a certain race (deathwatch versus tyranids.... grey knights versus daemons) All this with a new plastics range would make an awesome addition to the 40K universe, so instead of making a knew race just give an existing one a major update. :victory:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The same could be said with Chaos and Space Marines as well though-- just have a double or triple-sized codex, maybe make it hardbound, and just put everything in one book. 

I would agree, Lizardmen and Dwarves belong in fantasy, not in 40k.

I am really surprised they never bothered with Hrud, though. They're mentioned an awful lot in fluff, yet GW never bothered even making a single miniature of one. They'd be the most obvious choice for a new army, I think... especially if you take a look at the Xenology book. The other aliens covered in that are either too uniform to make an army out of, or would end up too close to an existing army.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

This isn't a new race, but maybe some kind of an ally to the tyranids that is made up of hybrids of the non-nid armies. I'm not talking about zoanthropes (hybrids of eldar), i'm talking hybrids that look a lot like eldar, only with rending claws or something like that. Maybe it could be one of those genestealer armies there used to be, only with the ability to use guardian squads, ork boyz, and imperial guard platoons. Of course, with apocalypse rules, you could easily do that anyway. But for a completely new race, I am still sticking with my chocolate ghost idea, they would add just a tiny bit of comic relief to 40k. *BEWARE THEIR DELICIOUS POWERS!!!!*


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

a new space wolves one


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh the possibilities!

Codex: Iron Hands
Codex: Salamanders
Codex: Blood Ravens
Codex: Imperial Fists
Codex: Raven Guard
Codex: White Scars


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Lizard man idea has potential. The old ones from the Necron codex are pretty much slann, so go with that. 

Although for me a non biped race, but not Tyanid/insect type. Dog people anyone? 

Anyway, I'll be buying loads of brown paint in anticiation of the chocolate ghost codex. Maybe this could encourage my wife to play?


----------



## Vxx (Feb 7, 2008)

I would like to see an army that is heavy on guerrilla tactics and warfare. Something that is sneaky and harasses the enemy and creates a lot of fun tactics that would make you smile. Maybe they would have the ability to dig holes to pop up elsewhere or maybe even create their own temporary cover. They would have some hit and run abilities or a flank march or like the sewer thing in cities of death. They would sample tactics and abilities from armies like IG, Witch Hunters, Dark Eldar, and the Kroot. 
They would be limited in long range shooting, if have any at all, and excel in close range shooting and be mediocre in CC. They would be run in smaller units of around 4-6 men and maybe have a setup like guard where there is a junior officer type character and a few small groups of men apart of a unit that can be deployed around the board without having to maintain coherency.
Not really sure what kind of race it would be, maybe something squat-like. 
I didnt really think about this much but thats my initial thought of what I would like to see in a new army.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

An army of these:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Angry Shrooms? Those are called Orks, lol.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I can hear the mario theme music already....


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=65842#post65842

This is my post on a new race/army I'm dreaming up. It still needs a worthy name and a few ideas for balance and gameplay. All are welcome to contribute.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Hespithe said:


> Angry Shrooms? Those are called Orks, lol.


GOOOOOOMBAAAAAAAS!


----------



## CommanderDuskstorm (Jan 31, 2008)

I think if GW ever made another army it should be the Hrud, simply because they're so intertwined in the fluff. They're supposed to be linked to the Dark Angels, the Eldar and many other races. Also, their technology is already a big part of the fluff too.


----------



## Metal_Ead (Jan 30, 2008)

I second the idea of the Hrud. Their fluff seems intresting and they are unique (being out of phase, etc). They are not just space scaven they have evolved into a cool 40k race. They are not a direct translation of a fantasy race, they have transended the crap that the Squats put up with. In with Hrud!


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

well i aint heard of the hurd so who are they.


----------



## Crimson Death (Feb 16, 2008)

loxatl might be cool.

or a race of space squirrells. i could lawl that.


----------



## Metal_Ead (Jan 30, 2008)

The Hrud are best summed up on Wikipedia. I can't do them justice.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Two words.

Codex: Kytharia

(For those of you blessedly unaware of my ramblings about made-up Xenos, the Kytharins are made-up Xenos.)
-Dirge


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Totally I second that.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

dred73 said:


> Am I the only one thinking of bringing back squats and if not them then I would want some sort of lizard man army for 40k.


Yeah, both of them.

Only the following adjustments need to be made, to keep Son of Horus happy;
1 - the Space Dwarves should be unlike fantasy dwarves, sorry 'dwarfs'. So they should a) make the Space Dwarves like the old squats, only not give them hokey Swedish names, and b) stop giving the fantasy dwarves guns, turn them back into a rock-hard CC-only army, and continue giving them hokey Swedish names. At least there's a good justification for Space Dwarves - hurrah high-grav worlds!
2 - the Space Lizards should look like the Klegg from 2000AD (ie bipedal crocodiles in space suits; don't tell me Rick Priestly isn't a fan). Obviously, for copyright reasons, they should be called the S'Kth'Krr or something. They should be relatively hard in cc, I reckon, and have devastating (high AP) short-ranged blaster weapons, but lack the ability for sustained, long-range firefights. But most units should be able to infiltrate or fleet (unless they're equipped with a Heavy Fusion Blaster or something, kinda like an Eldar weapons platform but probably a 0-1 HS choice). For justification, quite simply without 2000AD, 40k would probably not exist, and therefore the Klegg are problaly somewhere in the creative soup anyway. Personally, I always thought having lizardmen in fantasy was weird (until I started reading Lovecraft, then it kinda made sense I suppose). I think they go far better in space.

Though, of course, Galahad makes a fine point about the Inquisition. Don't see why it needs to be a double-sized book though. I reckon there's enough corner-cutting you can do to fit it all in one (fairly) normal codex.

Way back when, Citadel released some weirdly scaly aliens that I think had big pointy ears (IIRC, they were painted pale blue in the adverts). I don't remember them even being explained in RT, but they might have been. More of them might be fun.

I'd also like to see a sort of "Codex: Rogue Trader", only it wouldn't really be a codex, it would be like an Apocalypse of the Very Tiny, a Cities of Death only Ships of Pirates. Sort of a cross between Necromunda and Space Hulk, for fighting boarding actions and that sort of thing.

I'd also like to a range of Imperial Civilians. Wouldn't need a codex, as such, but a range of minis would be cool, as bystanders/hostages/ablative shields/chaff for city-based games. And vehicles. What does a normal truck like in the Imperium? I for one would like to know...


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

they should make Hrud or the Interex from the "Horus Rising". either that or update other SM first founding chapters.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd like to see the Adeptus Mechanicus. I think it'd be great to see what GW could do fluff and rule-wise when it comes to things like Skittari, the Praetorians and the like. Maybe they could even have a 0-1 HS choice that's like a baby Titan? I dunno...


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Chaos Orks Blud for Da Blud Gawd!!!!!!


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

i would go for an off shoot of the human race, that have green skin. (yes i know what ur thinkin, let me finish) and have a symbiotic relationship with the trees (telepathy) of their homeworld. a living forest of bio wepons.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

sea dragons said:


> i would go for an off shoot of the human race, that have green skin. (yes i know what ur thinkin, let me finish) and have a symbiotic relationship with the trees (telepathy) of their homeworld. a living forest of bio wepons.


So tree-hugging/human-orks/physic-nature/tree-nids army? That is one strange suggestion. 
I like my own idea of a warp/other dimension aliens that possess bodies, especially dead ones as long as they once had souls, and have high physic powers that some use instead of weapons, and can turn matter into vessels for further ones of them. So zombies, physic warriors and salvager's.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry, Thomas, do you mean "psychic"? Like, mental powers? Because "physic powers" are what Tudor chemists (or, possibly, apothecaries) have.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

To be honest GW should just keep it the way it is or move onto an end war scenario.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

sea dragons said:


> i would go for an off shoot of the human race, that have green skin. (yes i know what ur thinkin, let me finish) and have a symbiotic relationship with the trees (telepathy) of their homeworld. a living forest of bio wepons.


So...the Green priests from Kevin J Anderson's Hansa series.



> I'd like to see the Adeptus Mechanicus. I think it'd be great to see what GW could do fluff and rule-wise when it comes to things like Skittari, the Praetorians and the like. Maybe they could even have a 0-1 HS choice that's like a baby Titan? I dunno...


This is the best idea for a new army this thread has come up with, but it could probably be done with a little thought about the upcoming guard codex. In the end, the Lost and the Damned could really do with being supported more than a new army is needed.



> I think the nids seriously need a transport, think of how sick that would be, or at least what the doors would look like.


They had big beasties that did this in epic, and the test rules for the hierodule allowed it to carry squads inside its stomach.



> I'd also like to see a sort of "Codex: Rogue Trader", only it wouldn't really be a codex, it would be like an Apocalypse of the Very Tiny, a Cities of Death only Ships of Pirates. Sort of a cross between Necromunda and Space Hulk, for fighting boarding actions and that sort of thing.


This would be awesome, and they could easily bundle it in with the kill team/combat patrol book they are supposedly bringing out.



> Oh the possibilities!
> 
> Codex: Iron Hands
> Codex: Salamanders
> ...


Does the hobby really need more emphasis on Space Marines? The answer is no, the Dark Eldar need updating, and the whole point of the traits were that you could create these themed forces without needing more codices. The traits system just needs refining.



> move onto an end war scenario.


Ultimately, i think this is what most people would like to see, and would be very easy to do:

Personally, i think it could have been done as a seperate book, a little like the cityfight/armageddon/lustria type expansions, but maybe a lot larger. Say another book the same size as the BBB, but with one third additional rules/alterations/clarifications for this period, another 2 thirds a combination of awesome bonus fluff, and a series of alterations for this period for all the codexes.

This way, they'd never have had to alter anything else and if it took off, they could throw their weight behind it. Perhaps it would be targeted at the more experienced gamer, and help compensate for the simplification that 40k has gone through, providing more detailed morale rules etc. I feel morale would be particularly appropriate in a situation with isolated pockets of resistance, whilst helping to inject some new life into one of the parts i feel is weakest in the 40k rules.

Perhaps a greater emphasis could have been placed on story based campaigns, and games that wern't points balanced.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

So new armies let me think... we've got soldiers, super soldiers, governing overlords of said soldiers and super soldiers, corrupted forces of said soldiers and super soldiers, space elves and corrupted version of space elves, orks, an evil all consuming horde of gribbly things, communists, and finally a machine race lead by gods who eat hope. Oh and apparently were getting demons too (who cares?) 

So what else is there? The mechanicum? Arent there enough mech guard and tank companies kicking around already? Though i guess it would be nice to have GW endorsed rules for them rather than just FW.


The only think that really sticks in my mind is more aliens. A race of Loxatl or something, you know the snake things from gaunts ghost. An army of snake people would be something newish. Something like the 40k equivalent of lizardmen form fantasy. Then again nid raveners are kind of snakey... 



Pandawithissues... said:


> So...the Green priests from Kevin J Anderson's Hansa series.


See Dryads. And i'm also surprised you didnt bring up the Yuuzhan Vong. You ill?


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

Samurai Space Dogs

On a more realistic note, I'd like to see Exodites... but I agree with Panda, enough with the Marines. The defense is that they are bread-and-butter, but I think that it becomes a self-fulfilling prophesy since they are the most readily available.

I'd like to see anything that's a bit more obscure.


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

Pandawithissues... said:


> So...the Green priests from Kevin J Anderson's Hansa series.
> 
> ye thats the one


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> See Dryads. And i'm also surprised you didnt bring up the Yuuzhan Vong. You ill?


Must have been, to miss that one


----------



## Stormbolter88 (Dec 18, 2007)

The Predators from the Predator movies. They would have high technology but get extra victory points for not using it. They would have their chameleon fields, shoulder plasma guns that don't get hot, and good close combat ability.

They should bring back Squats because little people, its not a fairy tale.

They should make a Necron-Tau crossbreed race, no matter how cheesy or how much they'd have to warp the fluff. And this race should steal organization tips from the Space Marines, they should form "chapters" and use 10 man tac squads for example as well as having their own version of the inquisition. They should also be Chaos Psykers. Oh and they should also have one single completely superficial trait that sets them apart from other races, like elephant trunks or something.


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

yo panda in the Kevin J Anderson's Hansa series when does the last book come out ????? oooh. a new army could so be a renegade faction of the necrons who got their minds back and were like im so not fighting for the c'tan anymore. like the Killis robots from the Hansa series.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I like the idea of the Exodites getting their own list. Already in current fluff and would be very easy to and yet add a force which is different enough to be appealing.

Ad-Mech is also good but I don't think another Imperial Race is needed.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

They could ride dragons and stuff goooooo exodites:yahoo::shout::yahoo::shout::yahoo::shout::yahoo::shout:


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

How about those Halber/gun wielding guys from horus heresy novels? of course they had all that sonic tech which the noise marines have already.


----------



## SyNide (Nov 24, 2007)

Actually, i'd say they should start putting out a book with rules for all the First Founding legions(i.e. no traits for the Imperial Fists or white scars and actual rules for legions like night lords, etc..)


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

SyNide said:


> Actually, i'd say they should start putting out a book with rules for all the First Founding legions


A revamp of the old Index Astartes books would be great.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Index_Astartes


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> I like the idea of the Exodites getting their own list. Already in current fluff and would be very easy to and yet add a force which is different enough to be appealing.


The thing is, they could easily do this sort of thin if they could be just a little arsed. They could legitimise the SoC etc rules when they release them, or they could bring out a compendium, like the FW IA books, but just with legal lists. Think about it, pre-heresy lists, post-current lists, offshoot lists. No need for new models, let people convert their own. This would assuage a lot of the bad feelings over the rape of the chaos legions etc. I know they're planning to release individual books for them, but they'll be years away, it would also give HH book sales a boost. Think about it...a Sabbat worlds crusade compendium with legal GG lists, bluebloods, Patricians, Skyborne, Blood pact, Sons of Sek, all the characters, loxatl....


----------



## Lord Zahrim (Feb 14, 2008)

I and several friends i asked for help where working on a House Codex, called Codex:Yautja for those of you unfamiliar with the name yautja, it's the name of the species of predators from the predator franchise. Basicly we had: Noob squads 3-9 younglings training to be full yautja warriors, hunters (mid level armour with fleet and enhance plasma guns(always count as stationary and dont overheat))and other names for classes, being lead by their Elders (AVP1 huge guy at the end) with retinues of veterans and a bunch of guys who drop pod in, and the heavy weapons guys (MASSIVE GUNS!) basicly we've got a rough price cost and stat line for elders and youngling squads, we wanna make it a balanced army, will be fun to model when we get up to that!


----------



## Nosotros (Jan 8, 2008)

I would like some kinda of bestiary.
Imagine taking the article on gamesworkshop, and boosting it up to a codex.
More extensive rules on building your own monsters would be neat too.
Maybe a Soul Drinkers codex, there are some characters in that series that would look great on the table top.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

Nosotros said:


> I would like some kinda of bestiary.
> Imagine taking the article on gamesworkshop, and boosting it up to a codex.
> More extensive rules on building your own monsters would be neat too.
> Maybe a Soul Drinkers codex, there are some characters in that series that would look great on the table top.


i secound that man seeing all them on the table it would look sweet


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

Apoctis said:


> I think a race that has a lot of special weapondry and chariot like tanks. I'm thinking a crystal being race that destroys planets after captureing all life to use to power a giant crystal that keeps thier race alive or something like that.



thats got protoss from starcraft written all over it. well you might as well, blizzard did copy rogue trader for all their ork ideas. Terrans = space marines to top it off zergs=.... do i really have to say it.

I like the idea of something thats all out CC like race that have many different familiars as war gear. you can have a core of humanoid dudes with guns and what not for hq, elites, heavies. the have different combos of animals mixed together for the rest.
ex.: a mix of an elephant and bear for a crazy mauling elite or heavy. or a mix of a dog and tiger for fast attack with fleet or they move for 12" or something.
the hqs will all be psykers of course hence controlling these beasts. which also opens doors for devestating psyker abilities.
they would probably need a beastmaster of sorts in each squad too...sort of "hivemind" type thing going on.


----------



## Nosotros (Jan 8, 2008)

I found some pics of soul drinker conversions, and the only ones that show their mutation seem to be tellos and sarpedon, so this isn't even as awesome as the army list would get.
Plus, as traitor marines that still fight for the emperor and use alien technology, there could be some interesting upgrades.
Sarpedon
Army Pic
edit) I'm thinking that maybe their could be mutations as war gear that you could give to your veterans, seeing as all the old soul drinkers still have the defects.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

man thats not how i thout Sarpedon looked


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

The Enslavers(They were why the Necrons went into hiding... ...sort of)?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Enslavers that sent the Necrons into hiding were the Chaos Gods I think. Unless I really read the Necron History wrong.


----------



## CommanderDuskstorm (Jan 31, 2008)

Actually the enslavers are warp entities that were around before the Chaos Gods and are detailed in White Dwarf's Creature Feature Articals a few years back. They posses sentient beings like the puppet master aliens and get their pawns to do their bidding. They enter our dimension and take the form of floating air bags or jellyfish. Another non-chaos entity in the warp is the Umbra from Black Libraries Xenology. The Umbra is a living floating sphere that manifests "shadow" limbs.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats the thing that I'm confused about. I know of the "Enslavers" from WD but also in the Necron history it mentions "The Enslaver Plague"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Necrons#The_Enslavers

Now this portion of it is poorely worded. Do they mean that the Enslavers are the Chaos Gods or the Enslavers are tools of the Chaos Gods.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

yea it says they later became the chaos gods but, when they were fighting the c'tans and necrons it was something else.


----------



## commissar gaunt (Jan 22, 2008)

Adeptus Mechanicus!!!

For the omnissiah!
-cough- and the Emperor

Skitarii and praetorian servitors with assault cannons, ROCK HARD


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

I think it'd be cool to see a race kinda like the predators, totally advanced tech, excellent camo and stealth systems and perfect hunters. Now they'd be hard to beat if they did it right!!!


----------



## Bloodspeaker (Mar 15, 2008)

I also really wanna see the ADmech finally come to the tt as well as dwarves in the guise of demiurgs and exodites, but i also wanna see what they can do with the hrud, the sluaghs (mentioned in the dark heresy gm's kit) and the xenarchs chaos worshipping aliens that utilise bioelectric technology.
Now that i think of it the races we have are too few and they really should start releasing some new races soon, i believe the ideal number would be around 20 races there are plenty of things they can flesh out from the fluff and develop into new races, they just have to find a way to support more miniature ranges, maybe discontinue lord of the rings and focus more on 40K and fantasy.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Space Skaven!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd like to see Insectoids. Not 'Nids, but actual bug-folk.

No, the Vespids don't count. 

For a change, I'd like bug-men WITHOUT a hive hierarchy. Give them chitinous carapaces for a good armor save (the game could do with more 4+ base save units- we don't see very many around here), squad leaders with what are effectively lightning claws, maybe the army doesn't include a single model that moves as base infantry- they're all jump infantry, beasts, or monstrous creatures. Insanely good initiative, high number of attacks, good weapon skill- but no power fist analogues and "only" Strength 4 for the infantry-base models.

To balance this insane speed, they'd have the worst shooting capabilities the game can provide- possibly none at all at the troop level, just for the hell of it.

Of course, this reads a lot like Genestealers with Extended Carapace :wink:

Honestly, any race I could think of adding is either already in the fluff and has been passed over, or wouldn't really fit.

After all, the 40K-verse is already pretty damn crowded.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i would like the squats back mixed in with a ghost army.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Actually, thinking about it, they should bring out Laer!


----------



## DrakeBluedragon (Feb 14, 2008)

I thought up some thing a few weeks ago and posted it here:http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=11313

Just to be short and sweet, they are called the Kelborn (or remanents of), and it is basically the remainding army of a galactic empire crushed by the tyranids, that were sent here to atempt to defeat all nids.
It is a machine army commanded by by "artificial inteligence" and anciant cyborgs (perversion of the machine spirit anyone?), and a couple other things...thought I will right that down on my forum if i get replies.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

Pupetmasters. Silly little buggers, shaped like a small ostrich, stomach where it's head should be, brain in the center mass. Each has the individual brain power run supercomputer (hexicore processor wth over 17 texbytes of RAM; theoretical limetless hard drive space; they never forget). 3 legs and duel cloven hooves, some have 2 heads, some have one.

Actual race in some book my dad read and forced on me a while ago. Can't remeber which... Incredibly peaceful, but creates ships out of the strongest atomic links possible - nothing can breach the hull unless there was a hole there to begin with; I think they flew one through a couple of stars, and no one noticed since the hatches were sealed in a triple-hulled monstrosity with a skeleton crew.

No willpower to fight on their own, but with the technology to move entire PLANT SYSTEM away from an exploding galactic core, they could be a super tank/walker heavy race. No religion or politics, like the greater good in some ways, but with a brain trust of commonality leading; no caste system, just the communal brain power driving both society and walkers. Lots of little, tiny walkers. with AV9 (gasp!)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

There's no need to create a new race per se for the game. They just need to put rules out for things that exist in the fluff. Eldar Exodites, Loxatl, Lost and the Damned, Genestealer Cults, Slaan (which could be redone as space Lizardmen), HRUD (for god's sake, why don't they have a Hrud army list?)... 

They really need to redo the Lost and the Damned, of all of those. They don't even have to be "Chaos"-- just humans and/or mutants, beastmen, whatever that aren't loyal to the Imperium and don't have the same degree of training and equipment as regular military forces.


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

BoLS came out with a cool genestealer cult "codex".

its free to download off their website, give it a look if you haven't.

I found it pretty interesting.

LX


----------



## Mensrea (Jul 5, 2008)

Squats ftw!


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

Adeptus Mechanicus. Because... c'mon!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

adeptus mechanicus would be cool but does 40k realy need another race? I think everyone will find something they like for the races we have ATM.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

The Yautja... or more commonly known... Predators.

We already have hardshells (ie xenomorphs, ie Tyranids) and softshells (ie imperial guard and marines).


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

well i'd like an english type army for fantasy, we have bretonnians (french) and empire (german) come on somethin for the brits


----------



## Lax (Jun 16, 2008)

Codex Deus ex Machina with Adeptus Mecanicus 
Would be overkill !


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Well in the last page you've been all talking about 40k armies, but what I'm going to do is Fantasy( not sure if Fantasy has been mentioned but I'm too lazy to look back. Fantasy needs a Werewolf army, with wolves and grand werewolves. Well think about it, there's vampires, skeletons, elves(different kinds), beasts, chaotic people and the normal people. So where's the werewolve's?


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah i could go for werewolves!!!


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Old Ones survivors, I suppose they'd be like lizard men. Maybe using Hrud for shock-troops.
Eldar Exodites.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

What about a race based on the blob. Immune to weaponsfire, fast moving and able to 'eat' armour, flesh and bone and then maybe double in size or summat. 

Or you could have a dire entity that oes not manifest itself in physical form, kinda like the craziness of the warp but that infects soldiers on mass to use as its forces, like infiltrators.....invasion of the body snatchers people.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Klingons. but they would be to powerfull 
On a non-Copyrightinfriging note They might try making Gretchins their own army. Think like I have men with BS2 and WS2... but there 350 of em. like a whole army of IG conscripts! 

They should do more with Vespid and Kroot. 

Dwarves adapted for Sci-Fi would be cool

We need a new ninja race the eldar are getting boring

An angellike race, humanoid with wings, They could have advanced teckhnology but forgo armor for the advantage of flight and speed.

Do some mutanty stuff. Like Impirial guardsmen with big claws and tails and space marines with multiple arms.


----------



## cypherthefallenangel (Jul 13, 2008)

kk inoe theve already had it but space dwarves would be soooooo AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

A race of sci-fi hunters, like the predators, a heavy cc army with little but powerful ranged combat, their story would be that their whole race was nearly destroyed by the tyranids, after a while the tyranids moved onto the next galaxy(us) and now the last remaining hunters have followed the tyranids to our galaxy to seek their revenge, they would be specialized i fighting tyranids as they have learnt all they need from the previous war with them. Also the new race will brimg new stories of the tyranids and their back groung and will learn a little more where they came from.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Adeptus Mechanicus


----------



## lascannons own (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah adeptus mechanicus would be cool ,yet not too..... crazy or wierd like some of the other ideas.


----------



## Kegzilla (Jul 11, 2008)

I think fleshing out Chaos renegade Guard would be cool and the idea of ravaging, rading space pirates that are a) amusing and b) scary would be pretty damn nifty too.


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

Adeptus Mechanicus would be bad ass. I mean what else could you ask for in an army, its full of cool robots and cyborgs. Don't even get me started on the titan legions.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

telle tubbies:biggrin:


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm thinking maybe something along the lines of the megarachnids in the horus heresy books. They're similar to tyranids yes, but they're fused with technology as well. Maybe race of insect or lizardmen. If GW does add another army, I doubt it will be anything too spectacular. Look at all the other ones that have been added. Daemonunters, sisters of battle all branch from the different branches of the Imperium, so I wouldn't be surprised to see the Adeptus Mechanicus joining the fight. Look at the newest army added, the daemons, all they did was take something you could only summon before and make it into a solid army. 

Also, perhaps if you want a glimpse as to what is to come you should look at the armies of Warhammer fantasy. A good bunch of the 40k armies seem to ideas taken from warhammer fantasy just what might have happened to the race if it survived over 40 thousand years into the future. 

For example:
High Elves=Eldar
Dark Elves= Dark Eldar
Orcs and Goblins=Orks
Tomb Lords=Necron
Empire and Bretonnia= Armies of Imperium
Warriors of Chaos= Chaos Space Marines
Beasts and Daemons of Chaos=Chaos Daemons
Vampires=Tyranids (A stretch I know, but they're both kind of seen as parasitical armies in my mind at least)
Skaven=Tau

So what armies can we look at in warhammer fantasy that might lead us to what new army might be appearing in 40k? Well, how I think each race will transfer over into 40k is given in ()

There's the wood elves (maybe some long lost race of eldar that uses elemental prowess in commune with nature rather than the warp?), dwarves (Race of alien midgets obsessed with technology), Ogre Kingdom (Ogryns of the Imperial guard so maybe they'll break away into their own thing?), and the Lizardmen (race of futuristic dinos? Maybe a whole race of centaurs?).

Just my thinking at least.


----------



## cypherthefallenangel (Jul 13, 2008)

fluff bots


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

> High Elves=Eldar
> Dark Elves= Dark Eldar
> Orcs and Goblins=Orks
> Tomb Lords=Necron
> ...


Skaven had a 40K equivalent called the Hrud


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

i thought lizard men would be the equivalent to tyranids


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Just beacause I can.... BRING BACK THE SQUAT!!!


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

titan136 said:


> Skaven had a 40K equivalent called the Hrud


really? When was that? Must have been before I started playing, lol. 

The reason I didn't associate lizardmen with tyranids is cause some of the units are near human. None of the tyranids are. I made the draw between vampires and tyranids cause they at least have one thing in common, they're more of a parasitical army.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

The Hrud sound good and maybe bring a new chaos god into the mix or change Malal into the Chaos God of the Dead.......

ZOMBIES!!!! :mrgreen:

Use all/only infantry from many armies that seem right and all be zombies. It could be a fun humorous army and has less armour saves with more toughness than other armies. Small amount of points, but not many upgrades. 

FEAR THE ZOMBIE WAVE OF DOOM MORE ENDLESS THAN EVEN THE TYRANIDS


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Well you've already got the thousand sons chaos marines...mindless automatons (kinda like zombies) and the plague marines who carry the rot (like zombies)...thats what i always think of when i think of Nurgles armies, the zombie horde lol.


----------



## Gibson (Jun 4, 2008)

Squats. Just... Just Squats.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

im woking on one right now  really, im gonna try and sell em it when im 18 (probs not gonna work, but as its not based on any of theirs it might.....)


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

i havent read the whole thread but im sure someone has mentioned space dwarves or squats , ugh they really dont fit the 40k theme, maybe a good race? there are too many evil ones.....


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

SPACE BUNNIES.

nah just kidding

im thinking of a draconic humanoid type creatures so like big dragons and crap for HS and like smaller humanoid ones for troops.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Wood elves are already in 40K fluff they are the eldar exodites, it in the codex. Not a proper army yet but still there none the less.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

I would definately like to see the Hrud, especially since they mention them several times (Eldrad doing some psi stuff to save one the of craftworlds from becomming infested with the Hrud)
Those squats should stay dead. Tyranids ate them for lunch.
GW has most of the "standard" spacefareing races covered. They are missing an Aquatic race, and a Crystaline race. A crystaline race "may" be to hard to model, unless people went with the stony bodies (granite, marble, ect..) instead of the Crystal ones (Obsidian, Any gems, ect...)
From a modeling standpoint I'd like another inorganic race, Think how cool a marbled army would look on the field! All the different colors and hues.


----------



## Chryos (Jun 26, 2008)

Loxat'l Mercenaries, stealthy, slithery with NASTY shotgun thingies.


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

if games workshop made an new army i would want it to be zombies with shotguns :mrgreen: and his army of zombies uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

bobss said:


> ...im sure someone has mentioned space dwarves or squats , ugh they really dont fit the 40k theme...


And yet you play Necrons. Space Dwarfs were there in 1987, when 40k was created; Necrons developed in 1999 from "Chaos Androids" created for Space Crusade.

Please tell me what "the 40k theme" is? Or do you just mean, "they're not in the current version of the fluff, therefore they shouldn't be in any version"? Because your Necrons weren't in the first 12 years of fluff, so maybe they shouldn't be in any version?

:not getting it cyclops:


----------



## Fivetide (Apr 17, 2008)

Mechs.. simple .. Some race resurrects the original .. Human created mechs…. scope is huge and the bolt on ability is massive and they cant be phyc’d out. Huge close combat +’s… have no moral issues.. he’s the twist they can be rebuilt if destroyed and reprogrammed to fight on any side that …well can reprogram something.. cost a lot though in points… come on Hammerstein and Joe Pineapples do your stuff !!!


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

GUMMY BEARS FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:victory:


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

I would like to see a race of robots kind of like the borg


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

keylekid's my younger brother got the idea from horus rising, they're space lizards, he's actually made one with guns made from old frame parts and armour from green stuff around a warhammer sarus(i think)
they were wiped out in the book but in my brothers written fluff he says they were able to escape (don't know how he's not told me)
but were discovered several hundred years later by the eldar???? and for some reason the craft world allied with them

and also what are the borg they sound like somthing from startrek?


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

They are from star trek...the most feared of all races, but a quick bitch-slap'll put an end to them. 

Never underestimate an army of squirrels or chipmunks...Doom to all!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Army wise, not sure, Necrons came from left field so who knows what GW would add if they ever did, on a personal note I'd love to see a small collection of figs like they used to do... two or three members of various races, just to give them a face minature wise, perhaps even make up mercenary rules for them.

Things like Jokero, Hrud, the reptilian thing from Gaunts Ghosts, that had been sent to kill someone, (really quick species) and so on.

Thinking as I'm typing the most obvious choice as a new army for me (as mentioned by a few others) would be 'Rogue Traders' with access to all sorts of stuff, and with a few things of their own. That would certainly be an army I'd have trouble not getting into.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Its a hard question that one...

I find that all the races seem to balance out and offer something to story and the game. Where else could GW go that wouldnt be a bad re-hash? 
Not feeling very creative tonight, so I cant think of anything :laugh:


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

on a serious note....uhhh..............hmmmm.............
like a extremely advanced hitech race, no im not talking tau or eldar..im talking way behond, the stuff that technology should be like in the 41st mill.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I suppose they could do Dogs of War for 40K. If only to introduce a few units and see what takes off


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Dark Eldar.
Seriously, there's a "Second Edition" Sticker on the codex.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

I've always been interested in the idea of Alien Hunters, or the Ordo Xenos - that's my vote.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

A race of blue noseless shooty race who fight for some sort of "greater" good


----------



## Lord Ornlu (Jan 5, 2008)

Perhaps another alien race from a different galaxy, like the Tyrranids, only these can be more humanoid and bloodlust
Something like the Sith in Star Wars


----------



## TvishBobpants (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd have to say something like the things from blue submarine no. 6, or some lizardmen


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Right, I been trying to think of something that might add something to the universe, and something that's on the side of good, as yeah, there are /far/ too many really horrible evil fighty killy armies.

SO...(and this is me living in veritable ignorance of most 40k fluff)...(and writing down stuff as it occurs to me)...

Why not have a race of pure goodness. Perhaps a god spawned by all the souls of dead good people has gone on to create a race of people so insanely good and awesome, it gives genuine hope against chaos/tyranids/necrons. 
Based from some weird place in the middle of the galaxy or something, they're vanquishing evil like nobodies business and just trying to sort things out.

I was thinking technology primarily based aroung light (think metroid prime 2 perhaps) 
physiologically like a middle ground between IG and space marines...kinda orc sorta thing, so like muscley humies...but not.

As they are amazing and made by an awesome new god, they get to travel faster then light, because they're just that awesome. I'd stick 'em with a 4+ armour save basic (there _aren't_ enough 4+ armour saves) with no improvement but some nice divine invulnerable saves. 

I like the idea of no vehicles, but some cool awesome large creatures with multiple wounds, and there would be one that flies without wings, because that would be awesome (in my mind)

Nicely balanced between CC and shooty, kinda like the eldar, but without the stupid paint by numbers choices. We're talking options here, like the old (awesome) chaos space marine codex, so maybe just one completely customizable troop choice. Would you give them pistols and a close combat weapon, and make them fleet, or make them hover and give them a hefty bolter style rifle?

God I'm like a child in a sweetshop, but indulge my fantasy GW. You _know_ it would be awesome, and theres gotta be a place for it in your fluff...somewhere.

Is there actually any way this could be possible fluff wise? Even if not - how cool would they be anyway. You better be nodding your head now. If not, I'll rip it off.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

So something like those floaty crystal things in WoW. You know the "Gods" the bad elves have chained in thier basement. 
For the record I don't play, however my wife does, ALOT. She was in some Crystal city where Holograms were floating all over the place.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Haha I havn't a clue, I don't play it either, but perhaps. Only not crystal but proper aliens...just they're great at controlling light or something.


----------



## Sleedon (Jan 22, 2008)

Sounds like you might be on to something there
But I still like the idea of a completely robotic race that was created by a race that was wiped out by the nids 
It wiuld fit fluff wise and would give games-workshop a way to stop the nids from eating the galaxie.
They would care for no one and would have supercomputers or androids controlling the armies. Would be a mix between shooty and close combat and have a lot of custamability. ITS THE AGE OF THE ROBOT DICTATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

the adeptus terra should get a new branch no clue what to call them but yeah like the sith from kotor their armour is awsome they would be a more engineer based army and more like the batlle sisters not as tough a marines but not as numerous as guard that i think would be cool


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Space skaven. Nuff said.


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

I think either the Hrud (or whatever their called) or just expanion of the races already present.

Ideally they should come out with a sort of 'Other Humans in the Galaxy' Codex. The codex would be a catch all an army that is basically human but allows a lot of BALANCED options which in return would allow customization. Pirates would be possible and just rogue systems that just want peace and out of the Imperium.

People want the LATD back (me being one of them) and other just rogue human armies. I think the two human races I'v read so far from the Horus Heresy books would be cool, the rivialing, sonic power guys; and more so the bad ass, samurai like Marine humans. I can't remember what they were called.....anyone know and/or what book I'm talkin about?


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

100th vote for the Adeptus Mechanicus to get their own army. Oh man, sexy. Think of the humorous possibilities too! Unless the player using the army mutters rites to the Machine God, all his vehicles suddenly stop working!



Fivetide said:


> Mechs.. simple .. Some race resurrects the original .. Human created mechs…. scope is huge and the bolt on ability is massive and they cant be phyc’d out. Huge close combat +’s… have no moral issues.. he’s the twist they can be rebuilt if destroyed and reprogrammed to fight on any side that …well can reprogram something.. cost a lot though in points… come on Hammerstein and Joe Pineapples do your stuff !!!


The Iron Men? That is one sexy idea sir, sexy! I vote for this.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> And yet you play Necrons. Space Dwarfs were there in 1987, when 40k was created; Necrons developed in 1999 from "Chaos Androids" created for Space Crusade.
> 
> Please tell me what "the 40k theme" is? Or do you just mean, "they're not in the current version of the fluff, therefore they shouldn't be in any version"? Because your Necrons weren't in the first 12 years of fluff, so maybe they shouldn't be in any version?
> 
> :not getting it cyclops:


Basically I think he means the overall theme of the game as it currently stands. Let's be frank, it's alot more serious (Well, mostly) and feels alot more 'complete' than early fluff.


----------



## Nizuzen (May 18, 2008)

Engelus said:


> I think the nids seriously need a transport, think of how sick that would be, or at least what the doors would look like.


Spawn more Overlords!

I'd like to see the Squats done properly, though it's really never likely to happen, given the way they've been written out of the fluff. I also find the idea of "permitted mutations", such as Beastmen, Ratlings, and Ogryns quite appealing. There's so much potential there.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

beenburned said:


> Is there actually any way this could be possible fluff wise? Even if not - how cool would they be anyway. You better be nodding your head now. If not, I'll rip it off.


I don't think it'd fit in terms of fluff. The "good" race is always seen as from the eyes of the imperium and therefore only the branches of the imperium are deemed "good". Sure the eldar help out sometimes but they're aliens and not too welcomed. Plus, you're saying these beings would be divine which would make them immediately be labled as heretics in the eyes of the imperium as the emperor is the only being seen as divinely good.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

EndangeredHuman said:


> Basically I think he means the overall theme of the game as it currently stands...


Which is pecisely the point. The fluff 'now' says Necrons not Squats. The fluff 'then' said Squats not Necrons. The fluff in the future will say Glortians not Necrons. Who's to say what's 'right'? In the future, Glortian players will say 'Necrons don't fit the fluff' - are they wrong? Not according to the idea that 'whatever is now is right'.

Me, I think it's all valid. I don't want to get rid of Necrons, because I'm not saying that what was old was necessarily better. But to claim 'Squats don't fit' is _absurd_. The 40k fluff is in part founded on Squats, like Zoats, Slann, Jokero and all the other things that disappeared into the Warp.

The fact is, the fluff has been re-defined. Of course they don't fit in that sense, they've been written out. But to argue that they don't fit because they've been written out is merely to argue that they're not in the fluff because they're not in the fluff - a thing (the non-existence of Squats) is the same as itself (the non-existence of Squats). Which we knew, already.

The fluff changes. Gone are the days when Marneus Calgar was a 45-year old refugee from the Tyrannid Invasions, the Ultramarines had a half-Eldar chief Librarian and some of their captains were named after Iranian tennis players; gone are the days when Tycho was a sergeant in the Blood Angels fighting the Tyrannids in space hulks 20 years before the Batttle of Macragge; gone are the days when Dante was a Captain of the Salamanders.

But gone, at some point, will be... what? We don't know. Maybe the Dark Eldar will disappear. Maybe the Space Wolves will lose their seperate identity and be folded into the Black Templars. Maybe the Necrons will go back to being 'Chaos Androids'. Maybe the Kroot will disappear and the Vespids will be gived a whole Codex to themselves as we learn about the terrible civil war raging inside the Tau Empire. We don't know.

So to claim that what is 'now' is immutable is foolish; to claim it is priviliged because it is what exists now - "this is this" - is banality. Hence my tetchiness with the idea that 'Squats don't fit'.

Does it matter in the end? Of course not. 1 - 40k is a game; 2 - the fluff is a bunch of made-up stories _about_ a game - a kind of meta-fiction. To claim that 'lies about lies' are more real than 'other lies about lies' is a bit fruitless.

So of course is exposing the illogic of doing so. But it's at least l_logically consistent_ meta-lying.

h the philosophical conundrums cyclops:


----------



## TvishBobpants (Jul 16, 2008)

They should get rid of some of the Imperium races if you ask me.... way too many.


----------



## mrman (Jul 19, 2008)

*Space Monkeys!!!*

Wouldn't it be awesome if they released a Space Monkey race.
Monkeys with shotguns.:laugh:
They could be called Monk'jon and could have giant gorillas as vehicles.(think King Kong)
They could also be equiped with other weapons and came built for magnetizing. with pre-drilled holes!
I reckon this would be awesome.[/COLOR]


----------



## 32BitHero (Mar 27, 2008)

Giant superhuman warriors in ultimate armor with huge guns called bolters?????


----------



## Snackes (Jan 29, 2008)

Power armored dwarves!


----------



## Kaosnoob1 (Jun 26, 2008)

for me i'd like to see squats coming in, but tbh i think theyre running out of ideas

personally i think they should release an army of free-booter that will fight for anyone, bring back allies lol

failing that i'd like to see 2 new armies come out and be arch rivals, possibly for the lift off of 6th edition, one totally shooty army, where the equipment and men are amazing but they are few in number, and a cc army that is swarm and everythings crap

also let some stuff start dying, primarily dark eldar and eldar, i hva eldar myself, and think they have gotten crap, but maybe its just me


----------



## Jardezz (Aug 6, 2008)

Did anyone mention the Lizardmen before?
There is a pic from one in the rulebook, I think from the 4. Edition.


----------



## Catachan55th (Aug 4, 2008)

I would like to see the rising of a new Jokaero Empire. Some wargear would be exceptionaly advanced though through millenia of decline the empire would have reverted to a seriously primitive state.
If you don't know who the Jokaero were, reffer to Warhammer 40,000 Rogue Trader and the Slann in Warhammer who are ancestors of this once hyper advanced race.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

A whole ordos of samurai.... I'd love to see a whole army in samurai armour wielding katanas all over the place... or a lizardmen style thing....


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

Let's see...
They already have enough standard humanoids.
Even space elves good and bad.
If you're looking for 'original' then you've got to start thinking out of the box.
(Not as original as Rackham's space monkeys however.)
An AI/machine army could work but I guess it's a little close to Necron home.

They could do a silicon based life-form. You know, living rocks. Fast Attack would be quartz or maybe rocks in a 'molten' state. Troops maybe granite or marble. Heavy Support maybe things like gems; diamonds and such. The hq's could even be sculpted like statues.
Maybe they could even be the 'nids arch-enemies that followed them to this galaxy by means of gigantic comets/ships. You know, the only race that the 'nids can't assimilate/digest.
It would be original.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Death*

I want them to create a race of psychic heavy, gun toting maniacs who work for the emperor but in their own way (like the chapter whose name i have forgot in chapter war (book)).

I also want them to create a new Codex: Assasins, or possibly a whiole race of them!

I also want a hardbound Gamers collection of all codexes in one

M


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

How about, Insurrectionists and peoples who turn against the Imperium who employe mercenaries and stuff...like dogs of war. Space Skaven would be cool....

But seriously, insurrectionist could play a new role in the 5th editionn considering what was going on and stuff.


----------



## SunTzuDiciple (May 9, 2008)

ok let me see how about all of the human's servitors rising up and creating an uber robot army :crazy:

Probably not going to happen so mabye a shamanisic (maybe thats how its spelled) race completely in harmony with nature blasting people down with lighting and fire that are not warp powered.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

The Enslavers! I think I might have posted here already...


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I would like a race of toffee covered apples, they would dominate with their sickly sweet powers.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I would eat them for breakfast...

And then in 6 years time all my teeth would fall out, but I would care, I would have won, lalalala, I can't hear you, lalala... omfg! Or by teef fehw out!

Howwy cwap!

:toofleff fyclopf:


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Mmmmmm  Toffee!!! You British dudes can make some kickarse candies!!!

How about the Predator dudes from the Predator movies???? Yeah, I know stupid idea


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Demiurg for me. Cyber dwarves in tonnes of armour with mega warchines belching out smoke and massive artillery... mmmm nice...

They would also play differently to other armies out there and have cool modelling potential.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Vashtek said:


> Demiurg for me. Cyber dwarves in tonnes of armour with mega warchines belching out smoke and massive artillery... mmmm nice...
> 
> They would also play differently to other armies out there and have cool modelling potential.


The trouble is you have just described IG tanks with Marine foot troops. That was always the trouble with squats, the best of both worlds. But the Demiurg would be a good army to have, if they could find a way of doing them.

Im personally still in favour of a chocolate ghost army.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Mutants, that ARENT loyal to chaos. Something like the Frankenstein mindset.
"Were just misunderstood- hey stop shooting me! GRAWEREWAGGG!"
I've actually already started this one but I got board.


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

The Lost and the Damned need to become an actual army (then don't really count right now... have _you_ ever seen a 2000pt LatD army?), in my opinion. They are not really anything right now, but with some Possessed people (done more like cult of the possessed from Mordheim would be better than the CSM possessed) and some actual cultust boxes becoming available they could easily become a major army. Think Imperial guard that relies on monsterous daemons rather than tanks. 

The list right now is way too limited and there aren't enough models available. Add in some unreliable sorcery and Bound Daemons (like the ones from Inquisitor) and you'll have an actual contender out of the Lost and the Damned.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Werewolf-predator cyborg monkies that fly!!!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

As simple as it may be I wouldn't mind an army based on the Adeptus mechanicus and/or the Mechanicum (Horus's version) all with 6+invuns and ALOT of lost weaponry


----------



## kholek09 (Feb 4, 2009)

mrman said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if they released a Space Monkey race.
> Monkeys with shotguns.:laugh:
> They could be called Monk'jon and could have giant gorillas as vehicles.(think King Kong)
> They could also be equiped with other weapons and came built for magnetizing. with pre-drilled holes!
> I reckon this would be awesome.[/COLOR]


you know what, i think he's serious about that.:shok::shok:
how about beings of crystal.... the crystan, i'll write a codex.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Leaf said:


> I would like to see a race of robots kind of like the borg


? you mean necrons?:laugh:



In alls seriousness, I think the best ideas would be to flesh out the races that are currently only represented in fluff, with my faves being squats and hrud. after that, "historic" lists, such as those for crusade/heresy, age of apostasy, etc.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Hrud Hrud Hrud Hrud!


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I would be pissed because there are still a lot of old armies that still need to be updated. Eventaully, we will be in 10th edition, the Space Marines, Orcs and Imperial Guard will have all resin armies and we will have to go to antique stores to find models for any other codex.

They need to add more units that can Tank Shock to kill.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd love to see a Hrud army but its a little too space skaven I think.
Loxattl mercenaries like in gaunts ghosts could be interesting and a proper adeptus mechanicus army.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

erm, threadomancy?








>< anywho i would bring back Squats OR i would do Mutants


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

So, we think Sci-Fi and there are only so many archetypes possible. The best way to see what is needed is to first identify what has been done. Speaking in generalities, GW already has:
Good cops/Supersoldiers (Sm)
Bad cops/Transformers (Csm/deamons mixed)
Specialists (Deamonhunters)
Anti-Heros (Witchhunters)
Tech Ranged (Tau)
Tech Close/CC/Ancient (Eldar)
Undead/Mechanic ('Crons)
Horde Ranged (IG)
Horde CC/tech-less/Giants ('Nids)
Horde Comedy/tek-bakwa'ds (Orks!)
Pirates (DE)

I didn't put down the whole 'psychic' thing cause so many races have access to it. That said, there are only a few things missing from the list - those that come to mind are thieves, symbiosis, bio-warfare, ninjas, and total psychic. Theif in terms of stealing units, bio-warfare are the whole status fighters, ninjas are stealthy/quick but non-reliant on vehicles, and total psychic are just that. From the top, an army made up of troops/IC's that are all psychic probably wouldn't have a central goal (picking real ranged, Rapid ranged, or CC) so the army ideaology is doomed to flop, and the moment an opponent starts theiving your army to fight you with it, heads will roll since you made the models; thus none of these belong in 40K sans a mix of bio-warefare/ninjas. 

Not to be cleche about it, but there is a lack of army with mobility in small numbers that lack vehicles, nor is there an army that really fights with the status effects other than the ocasional Eldar psycher, and doom seems a little too direct - think more along the lines of (if damaged by weapon X that only serg./IC has, that unit will forever re-roll 6's to Y in this game), where Y is 'to hit,' 'to wound,' 'be wounded,' 'be hit,' or 'save.'

With all these things to consider, The race I would like to see, and seems plausible, is an awkward race that uses light to hide, i.e. hidden in plain sight, has fleet, moves in units of 3-8, few vehicles, High S Low T (4/3 or 5/2) and has weapons that effect small things the entire game. Probably emphasis on eldar ranged guns, 12" to CC. Fluff would put it towards the center of the galaxy, core of stars, where shadows don't really exists, and anything weakened would be assumed dead from hostile elements. Bio-Light-Ninjas; call them what you want, I'd probably name them with 2 hard consinents at the beginning just to make the Tzeechers have an equally pissy name to pronounce.

It really fills out the total number of sci-fi archetypes, while having a race that isn't an offshoot of anything else. Also explainable why no-one has seen them until near 40,999 - they hide in bright lights near star clusters. They would probably also be very sleek and T shaped; think Aeon Flux/Reign: the Conqueror body types. It would also allow GW a race that is very 'clean' in design, like Tau, and not decaying like everything else. You would be able to play around with riding on animals too, adding another race of beings in like symbiotes.

Just my two-cents...


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

Or the Barghesi...


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Once read an Asimov short story bout a global collective intelligence. Bit like Hive mind but much nicer. but sinister as it impregnates any alien it contacts and subsumes it. Bi to tyranid, but I love the idea of elementals that can come out of the terrain and use natural forces. Lets face it nature can do anything we can, even in the year 40000+. they would have no artificial weapons or armour what so ever, just their own bodies and power. could deep strike or drop into the earth under fire or something. balance that with making them easy to down or v v expensive. would be a bum to master, but dead fun. and to play against.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Instead of a new race I'd KILL to see proper rules for the Chaos Legions, not the degenerate traitors-come-lately they created with the current CSM dex...


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

An army purely of Land Raiders. Nothing else. Just lost of sexy Land Raiders.


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

I would like to see squats back


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

As an Ork player, I'd really like to see some sort of Tyrannid/Ork Hybrid, in one of the earlier additions they said Squigs were Tyrannids with ork DNA they retconned that out, but I am still curious what kind of hell "Bugboyz" could raise.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Saint7515 you forgot one archtype, The uplifters/builders.
The idea is all over the 40k universe where the old ones "created" several races to fight the necrons.

While they created alot of races to destroy, they didn't make any races to "build" according to the fluff.
You need an eco centered race Like a Silicate life form that would be able to rebuild worlds from the inside kind of thing. Terraformers, able to command the forces of nature to help in the cuase. To fit the game mechanics you would need excessive amounts of Psy, kind of like how the Tomb Kings in fantasy rely on magic.
High toughness and armor, but due to the "essentially" non-warlike nature not so fast, strong or skilled. The psy users would then have various "enhancements" that would allow a squad to perform an enhanced feat for 1 turn, think of like 1kSuns sorcs. Or to keep things simple, the grand pubah would cast one blanket power to give the whole army that benefit for that turn.
You need the army to move fast, use the Giddyup power
Need the army to react to a CC, use the "I'm gonna get you sukka" power
ect...


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Personally I think they should bring back the good old Squats :grin:


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

All about the Interex.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

You could almost say that when they bother revisiting the Dark Eldar, that'll be a new army...

The Hrud need a Codex like Bill Clinton needs regular lovin' from the chubby mail room chick. There's more fluff out there for the Hrud, another of the races created by the Old Ones, than you can shake a stick at, and most of it involves them fighting against Imperial colonists, Space Marines, or what have you. They infest places and are terribly difficult to root out-- they could take a sort of Space Skaven type feel as far as miniatures go, but combine the sort of vaguely verminesque humanoid look with a fairly beefy race bred to build and create.

The Adeptus Mechanicus is deserving of a Codex as well. Rather than massed infantry (though the Skitarii could fill that function), the army could consist of numerous unique and experimental war machines attended by techpriests. 

The Adeptus Arbites also could do with a Codex. Yes, they're functionally cops on a lot of planets, but the organization is galaxy-spanning and they're the enforcers not of planetary law, but of the Emperor's law. There's an important difference there, and the Arbites have license to remove a planetary governor from power if he's violating the Emperor's law or has become an apostate. They're the first line of defense against rebellion, and they have some interesting and unique weapons at their disposal which are designed to counter insurrectionists and mobs, but would be equally at home fighting mobs of light infantry. They could be so much more than just a designer's note in Codex: Witch Hunters. 

And, finally, the Sisters of Battle need their own, independent, stand-alone Codex. Yes, the assorted Inquisitorial help from the Ordo Hereticus is great. But the Adepta Sororitas is a seperate organization and a self-contained army in its own right. Rather than try to emphasize the army as an alliance born of the moment between a convent and an Inquisitor, a Codex: Sisters of Battle could present the Sororitas as they are in the fluff-- guardians of the Emperor's holy places, stoic and unrelenting in their pursuit of the purity of man.


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm, agree with SoH, ad-mech, hrud, arbites 'n SoB, add genestealer cult & that covers the most deserving armies....


Oh yeah, stuff squats, bring back Zoats!!!


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

i just had a Timdea:

a gooish army, mostly Walkers and tanks, with the _mercenary_ special rule, taking one elite choice from any army. also, the race has little or no infantry, being goo.any further thoughts, id like to hear


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

any army of cyborg trolls.[yoda impresion] so cool, that would be.[/yoda impresion]


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

like a lot of people on this forum, i would like to see 40k make more of a return to its roots than simply intorducing yet another 'new' race that has nothing to do with the game or its setting. i don't really mind what races come in what order, just as long as they are one of the following of something equivellent:

- Slaan: a primative lizard/frogman army that rely heavily on psychic powers would be a welcome and unusual addition to the current line up of armies. and with an Old One army finally in the game, there is the genuine chance that you could run a campaign (The War in Heaven) that doesn't feature any humans or space marines at all!

-Adeptus Mechanicus Exploritor Team: there are a large number of directions that you could take the AdMech in, but i personally think an 'anti-alien', light army, with plenty of exotic equipment would probably offer some of the best oppertunities, the greatest diversity of game play and best reasoning as to why you'd see them on the table top. they would effectively be something like the Ulthwe Strike Force, but with loads of cool stuff. also, would be nice to see another side of humanity in the 41st Millennium and the models would rock.

- Demiurg: i never really liked the squats, so i'm not particularly interested in ressurecting them as was. but the idea of a technologically advanced race that perhaps work as mercs, selling their guns, robot warriors and spaceships, as well and aquiring contracts to manufacture race specific equipment, would be very cool indeed.

- Hrud: i don't care what noobs say. Space Skaven are the future! and army of plasma gun wielding, burrow dwelling vermin would be amazing. though i'm not sure what they would offer to the game that other armies like Orks and IG do not.

there are other races that could be mentioned but i think those are the most significant. just so long as its not another kind of marine.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Its got to be the Adeptus Mechanicus.

They are everywhere, mentioned a damn aweful lot, and the models should just rock if they were to be made.

Plus in theory they have there own planet there own set of guidelines etc.

ALl they need is there own independant models. Plus you could have them breaking away from the imperium and taking the Titans for themselves 

Adeptus Mechanicus FTW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocker00 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Dretch*

I like the idea of a race entirely made of energy. Like the Dretch from Titan AE (I know terrible movie, but how can you resist a race of blue men you can't kill). They could ride around in blue flying chariots that were cc masters. I'd image the race having very little shooting potential but focus mainly on psychic powers. 

For fluff they could be created by some crazed scientist ages ago out of warp matter. I just like the idea of Blue flying chariots.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I think something like a dogs of war army could be alright... kroot mercs, loxatl... and yeah I agree LaTD needs a proper codex.

Thundercats, seriously... no vehicles just giant tiger kinda creatures, heavy on cc, I honestly think that could work. Besides the only things in 40k with fur at the moment are Space Wolves.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

hmm. How about the CoG army from Gears of War and a Locust army. The CoG just need to run up to the enemy, saw them in half, then aim and fire. Thats what I like about the lancer. The Locusts could just ally themselfs with the nids...oh wait, they wouldnt ally themselves, the locusts would just tame the nids and use them to their advantage lol.


----------



## Zamgek (Dec 11, 2008)

I would like to see the "Star Child" army which if I believe I read correctly a while back was the Entity of the Emperor in the warp... So instead of "Daemons" have Angelic winged guys that instead of Invul saves actually have armor...and are more of a CC Flying Army


----------



## Duckface (Dec 28, 2008)

bring back quins


----------

